
Missing Detroit: My Dad and the Disease of Blight - rmason
http://beltmag.com/missing-detroit-my-dad-and-the-disease-of-blight/
======
rmason
Guess I am lucky the neighborhood I grew up in Detroit hasn't changed much,
couple of houses burned and weren't replaced. The elementary school that I
attended is still functioning and I am told it is one of the best in the city.

It is still pretty much functioning though I am still amazed everytime I
return at how narrow the streets, built for the Model T, happen to be.

However further downtown the neighborhood where my dad, grandfather and great
grandfather lived is pretty much gone - just vaporized and it's all happened
in the last 10-15 years. Almost a third of the city is either vacant lots or
will soon be.

------
Jupe
Photos of the progression - from riches to blight to restoration.

[http://www.detroitnews.com/picture-
gallery/news/local/michig...](http://www.detroitnews.com/picture-
gallery/news/local/michigan-history/2015/11/27/detroits-brush-park-then-and-
now/76450980/)

